# Forum Home Renovation Pools, Spa & Water Features  Disguising Fibreglass Pond Wall

## Glennet

I put a smallish fiberglass pond into a garden bed, sort of peanut  shape. I put some stone slate crazy paving style around the edge, just  overlapping the rim, to hide it. 
SWMBO insists  :Annoyed:  I somehow disguise the couple of inches of the pond wall  that's visible above the water 
I wonder if I can grout the top few inches of the wall up to the  underside of the slate with colored cement to make it look more natural.  Would it look ok, would it work, can anybody suggest a better way.

----------


## China

Paint it a colour that blends in with the paving

----------


## Black Cat

or add more water ...

----------


## Oldsaltoz

Some of the best fish/plant ponds I have seen have the typical overhang to hide the top edge, but the pond shell has been black. 
You could use flow coat over the existing pond fibreglass skin, non toxic, high gloss easy to apply and keep clean.

----------

